# Chip-Lüfter geht nicht



## mschlegel (21. November 2007)

Wie in dem Thema zum Bios-Flash schon erwähnt funktioniert mein Chip-Lüfter nicht mehr seit eben diesem BIOS-Update. Ich meine hier den Mainboard-Chip und nicht die CPU.

Ist es sehr schlimm wenn der Rechner läuft und dieser Lüfter nicht? Ich habe 7 Gehäuselüfter (Thermaltake-Gehäuse) die schon relaiv gut die Wärme aus dem Innenraum schaffen, aber ich würde mich trotzdem wohler fühlen wenn alles funktioniert.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. November 2007)

Dann solltest du dein Bios auf die vorherige Version flashen und den Hersteller auf dieses Problem aufmerksam machen. Oder aber es einfach so lassen und hoffen, dass der normale Temperaturaustausch zwischen Chip und Gehäuseluft ausreicht. Diese sollte ja bei 7 Gehäuselüftern (meiner Meinung nach etwas oversized und unnötig laut  ) ausreichend kühl sein.


----------



## mschlegel (22. November 2007)

Ok, Danke.

P.S. Die Gehäuselüfter sind nicht das Problem...die laufen eh auf mittlerer Geschwindigkeit. Ich hätte damals nur etwas mehr Geld ins Netzteil investieren sollen, den das ist ziemlich laut ;-)


----------



## PC Heini (22. November 2007)

Bevor Du das alte Bios wieder drauf machst, würde ich vorher erstmal den Lüfter testen. Vlt hat der sich klammheimlich verabschiedet.


----------



## mschlegel (22. November 2007)

Und wie mache ich das?


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. November 2007)

Ne Spannung an den Lüfter legen. D.h. wenn das möglich ist. Manchmal sind die Kabel da etwas komisch. Wenn der Lüfter nicht verleimt ist kannst du ihn auch testweise ersetzen.


----------

